# Pop up nur ein einziges mal öffnen - auch nach Refresh nicht



## sunlight (10. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

leider konnte ich über die Suchfunktion nicht wirklich eine Hilfe bekommen.

Hier nun mein Problem.

Ich bearbeite eine Webseite als Admin.
Habe ein Popup Fenster erstellt, das sich beim laden der Seite automatisch öffnet.
Schließen darf man dieses popup jeder Zeit.
Popup öffnet sich im Vordergrund.
Schließe ich nun dieses Popup und folge irgendwelchen Links und gehe dann auf zurück, dann kommt das popup Fenster wieder automatisch.

Wie kann ich dieses ausschalten, das man das Popup nur einmal zu gesicht bekommt....

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruß aus dem Rheinland

sunlight


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (10. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

du könntest nach dem ersten öffnen ein Cookie setzten. OnLoad überprüfst du dann ob das Cookie vorhanden ist - wenn ja, dann öffnest du das Popup nicht, wenn nein öffnest du das Fenster und setzt das Cookie... ungefähr so:


```
<html>
<head>
  <script type="text/javascript">
  <!--
      function cookie_setzen()
      {
        var end = new Date();
        var temp = end.getTime() + (1 * 24 * 60 * 60 * 1000); //Popup nur einmal an Tag
        end.setTime(temp);
      
        document.cookie = "Pop=OK; expires=" + end.toGMTString();
      }


    function cookie_lesen()
    {
      if(document.cookie){
        return true;
      }else{
        window.open('test.html');
        cookie_setzen();
      }
    }
</script>
</head>
<body onLoad="cookie_lesen()">
</body>
</html>
```

bye


----------



## sunlight (10. Dezember 2003)

*Popup Fenster*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe..

gibt es auch eine Funktion, das es sich nur öffnet wenn cih die Seite komplett neu Lade?

Sprich wenn ich morgen wieder komplett neu auf die Webseite gehen , das sich dieses Popup dennoch öffnet, nur nicht direkt hintereinander wenn ich aufh zuück gehen oder aktualisieren drücke


Danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. Dezember 2003)

Nö, gibts nicht 
Du könntest den Cookie aber nach einer bestimmten Zeit verfallen lassen.


----------



## sunlight (11. Dezember 2003)

*cookie löschen - popup*

Hallo, und wie machen ich das mit den verfallen lassen des Cookies?


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Dezember 2003)

Ich seh grad, das steht schon im Skript vom Andreas drinnen.... der Cookie muss dazu einen "expires"-Wert erhalten, welche aufgebaut ist nach dem Schema:

```
expires=GMT-String der Ablaufzeit.
```
Dazu nimmt man den aktuellen Timestamp, rechnet die Millisekunden, welche der Cookie gültig bleiben soll, hinzu, und wandelt das ganze in einen GMTString() um.


----------

